# Post What Games you Play!



## Psychobob777 (Apr 16, 2007)

I play City of Heroes and City of Villains, along with HL2.


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l (Apr 16, 2007)

Guild Wars!!! 

Dawn of Wars: Dark Crusade


----------



## hermeslyre (Apr 16, 2007)

hmm..as of right now, Company of Heroes and Metal Gear Solid 3: Substinence


----------



## Shane (Apr 16, 2007)

I play mostly

Warrock
COD:UO


----------



## TheOrangeDude (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm currently playing:

warcraft III TFT
starcraft broodwar
diablo II

yea u can say I'm a die harded blizzard fans


----------



## leet6thgrader (Apr 16, 2007)

Battlefield 2, Counter Strike: Source, War Rock like once a month, and once my RAM arrives, F.E.A.R.!!!


----------



## 12-Gauge (Apr 16, 2007)

Battlefield 2142, Rainbow Six Vegas (Coop Terrorist hunt), Hitman: Blood Money very occasionally (played it to death ). Still waiting for God of War 2.


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 16, 2007)

BF2, FEAR, FEAR Extraction Point and Oblivion


----------



## Shane (Apr 16, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> Oblivion



i wish there was a demo for Oblivion  

even though i would only be able to play it on its lowest settings


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 16, 2007)

Why don't you buy it, I'm sure you could pick it up for about £15 now, It doesn't really matter, the gameplay is great, but I'm sure you could have it on medium.


----------



## Shane (Apr 17, 2007)

i could do but i dont think my pc would handle it very well.....maybe when i get a new pc then i will get it.

by the time i get a new pc anyway oblivion will be realy cheap because i doubt i will get a new pc this year. 

depends if i get a new job


----------



## Coalition (Apr 17, 2007)

I currently play:
(My online Games)
Guild Wars
World of Warcraft

(Lan Party Games)
Call of Duty, Call of duty 2, Far cry, Operation Flash Point, NFS Carbon, Battlefield 1942, Battlefield 2, Battlefield 2142, Doom 3, Counter Strike, Counter Strike Source, Half life 2, Area 51, Unreal Tournament 2004, Rainbow Six 3 Raven Shield, Command and Conquer Renegade, Command and Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars, S.T.A.L.K.E.R.

(Xbox 360 games)
Gears of War, Halo 2, Elder Scrolls: Oblivion


----------



## MasterEVC (Apr 17, 2007)

PC:





XBOX360:

Samurai Warriors 2/Empires
Oblivion
Crackdown
Tony Hawk Project 8
N3
Gears Of War
SD vs RAW 07


----------



## jutnm (Apr 17, 2007)

Battle Field 2


----------



## jayfx2 (Apr 17, 2007)

I play the following games:

1. CS Source 

2. BF2

3. Americas Army

4. Test Drive Unlimited

5. Tom Clancy Rainbow Six Las Vegas

6. BF 2142 demo

7. NBA Live 06


----------



## WeatherGeek (Apr 18, 2007)

The only thing I really place is MS FSX in terms of computer games... unfortunately somethings wrong and im getting a "side-by-side configuration" error on my new build here .


----------



## 69mako (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like I'm al oner here, but I only play racing games.  Mostly Need for Speed Most Wanted....  I really don't like the FPS games....

Mako


----------



## fatdragon (Apr 18, 2007)

MasterEVC said:


> PC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u have maple story i hate that game


----------



## Vista (Apr 18, 2007)

I currently play:  Infernal (Eidos)


----------



## Pck21 (Apr 18, 2007)

PC: BF2...when it works!
360: Rainbow 6: Vegas and MLB 2k7
PS3: Armored Core 4 and Resistance
Wii: Wii Sports, WarioWare (gf likes it, don't ask me why. I'm guess the pink cover...), Zelda: TP


----------



## patrickv (Apr 19, 2007)

Im currently playing RESIDENT EVIL 4, NOLF 1 + 2 (Both completed), MOH: Pacific assault, Call of Cthulhu.

and oh yeah of course MAME from time to time


----------



## Cromewell (Apr 19, 2007)

EvE
Rainbow Six Vegas
Guild Wars
Occasionally America's Army


----------



## cuffless (Apr 19, 2007)

*PC*
C&C 3
Test Drive Unlimited
COD 2

*360*
gears of war
pro evo 6
dead rising
and i would play halo 2 but the vga cable doesnt support it


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Apr 19, 2007)

PC
Cod:UO (sometimes)
TrackMania Nations - awesome game, and its free! 
Delta Force: Black Hawk Down
C&C Generals (sometimes)
BF2 (Sometimes)

Xbox 360
Saints Row
Dead Rising
GRAW2


----------



## JamesBart (Apr 19, 2007)

i dont game but i do have san andreas! haha i know its old but i really like it!

havent played on it in ages but its cool! are they bringing a new one out?


----------



## Archangel (Apr 19, 2007)

Flatout 2
Tomb Raider legends
Silent Hunter 3  (getting 4 next week ^_^ )
WoW
Rainbow six vegas
Red Alert 2
Rollercoaster tycoon
Battlefield 2
MoHA
CoD
Dark Messia oMM
IL-2 1946
HL2 (and CS:S for that matter)


----------



## pokemon87654 (Apr 19, 2007)

Counterstrike source
AOE II (yes I know its 10 years old)

Random 360 games, mainly
madden 07 
gears of war
NBA live 07


----------



## Geoff (Apr 19, 2007)

pokemon87654 said:


> AOE II (yes I know its 10 years old)


I love AoE II, I play it all the time.  One of the best games ever made, so much better then AoE III


----------



## Shane (Apr 19, 2007)

6071842 said:


> i dont game but i do have san andreas! haha i know its old but i really like it!
> 
> havent played on it in ages but its cool! are they bringing a new one out?



I was bored yesturday and gave San andreas another play on the Ps2...i havnt played on the Ps2 for ages  

Yes they are bringing a new gta out....looks awesome but you need a Ps3 or 360 to play it


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Apr 19, 2007)

Doom3
Flatout2
NFS Carbon
GTA Sa
NFS U2
Sims2
Shadow Ops RM
Xpand Rally

Hmmmm, thats about all i play....


----------



## HumanMage (Apr 19, 2007)

WoW
AOE III
CS:S (rarely)
Simcity 4
Dawn of War (Winter Assault and Dark Crusade)
Diablo I & II & Expo
Starcraft (rarely)


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Apr 19, 2007)

BF2
COD2
BF2142
CoH
AOEIII
Desert Con(BF2 mod) < I would reccommend u try it desert-conflict.org
Test Drive Unlimited< I would disown this game
Black and White 2
BF2: Armored Fury
BF2: Euro Force
BF2: Special Forces


Adding to the list soon
CS:S
FEAR
Crysis< Whenever it comes out and if it doesn't (quote) "bring my PC down", lol.


----------



## pokemon87654 (Apr 19, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];640220 said:
			
		

> I love AoE II, I play it all the time.  One of the best games ever made, so much better then AoE III



My friend has AoE III and no offense to all you AoE III lovers, but it about 1 million times less fun, I played it once, and I doubt I'll ever play it again. Aoe II is a game you should try if you haven't!!!


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Apr 19, 2007)

Counter Strike: Source
Half Life : CTF
Oblivion
RuneScape
Battlefield 2142


Adding Soon.
Halo 2 Vista
Battlefield 2


----------



## Burgerbob (Apr 19, 2007)

HL
HL DM
HL2 
HL2 Ep. 1
HL2 DM
FEAR Combat
IL-2 Sturmovik
Live for Speed
UT2004
RA2
Total Annihilation
Quake 3
and probably some others that i cant remember


----------



## Shane (Apr 19, 2007)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> RuneScape



i cant believe people play that load of c**p lol....why the graphics look so bad  

but all the other games you play are awesome


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Apr 19, 2007)

I personally enjoy playing RuneScape. 
   Ive been playing for... about... 3 years now.


Lol. Maybe a little over more.


----------



## monoman (Apr 19, 2007)

ok, this game might be ignored by some iof you hardcore gamers, but seriously...check it out!!

http://www.soldat.pl/

it has been around for ages, developed by a polish guy named micheal markincowshki (not sure if i spelt that right!) it moght not boast the latest graphics and massive MMO maps, but im telling you, this game is FUN; and thats what counts right??

download it for free here^^

it is an  addictive 2D side veiw shooter
personally i prefer it to some 3D shooters such as counter strike source (even though thgis is a brilliant game) and F.E.A.R!

also check out the GTA IV trailer if you haven't seen it (most of you probably have); one to watch out for:

http://www.rockstargames.com/IV/trailer_splash.html

monoman


----------



## Verve (Apr 19, 2007)

Madden 06
NHL 03 (yeah)
Delta Force 2 (seriously, online play is great)
MOHAA
Halo Trial
HL2 Demo
a couple more I can't think of


----------



## ETSA (Apr 20, 2007)

Medieval 2 Total War 
HL2

recently anyways..


----------



## HumanMage (Apr 20, 2007)

Starwarsman said:


> Madden 06
> NHL 03 (yeah)
> Delta Force 2 (seriously, online play is great)
> MOHAA
> ...



DELTA FORCE 2!!! That was my first FPS I played online!!!! Oh that game was good. I always loved playing TKOTH with a map of 50 people, if one team had control over the hill it was like you run for 5 mins. and die, rinse and repeat...such great fun!


----------



## Froboy7391_99 (Apr 20, 2007)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl
CounterStrike:Source
CounterStrike 1.6 at school(we all have laptops, albeit crappy ones)
Age of Empires 3: Warchiefs
Oblivion
Ragdoll Masters V3.0 (best game to pass 5 or 10 minutes during those boring parts of class )


----------



## belfong (Apr 21, 2007)

I play everything that comes in my way, i think i've played 'em all 
But nowadays i generally play:
CS:S
BF2
and when et:qw gets released i'll play it 24/7.


----------



## Shambree (Apr 22, 2007)

Supreme Commander, TES4 Oblivion.


----------



## philaaay (Apr 22, 2007)

lately, i've been crashin' at my bud's place and a bunch of us been playin warcraft III: SWAT, cod2, f.e.a.r, counterstrike source, and once in a while, guitar hero 2 on the ps2


----------



## Darman (Apr 23, 2007)

uhhh. splinter cell chaos theory (just finished)
GRAW (hard as hell)
Dark messiah of M&M
soon to be playing (by tuesday)
SC: Double Agent
RB6: Vegas


----------



## Darkserge (Apr 24, 2007)

World of Warcraft and Final Fantasy XI


----------



## joseph71 (Apr 24, 2007)

*news and previews for gamers*

Pc/Video game news and previews for gamers. Find reviews, ratings, music, demos, codes, cheats, screenshots, and trailers for new and upcoming games. Get updates and ...try  http://pcgames2u.blogspot.com/


----------



## Archangel (Apr 24, 2007)

Bough C&C 3, S.T.A.L.K.E.R.  and Silent hunter 4 today 
(yea,.. I was in an expensive mood today ^_^ )


----------



## Cromewell (Apr 24, 2007)

I've had SH4 since it came out but it was completely unplayable at release. There's 2 patches out for it, the first was out the day of release and didn't help a whole lot I haven't tried out the 2nd yet.


----------



## Archangel (Apr 24, 2007)

Cromewell said:


> I've had SH4 since it came out but it was completely unplayable at release. There's 2 patches out for it, the first was out the day of release and didn't help a whole lot I haven't tried out the 2nd yet.










   ya, I blew some stuff up already


----------



## 4NGU$ (Apr 24, 2007)

Archangel said:


> ya, I blew some stuff up already



what game is that ???? looks good


i play 

BF2
BF2142
CS:S
Stalker:shadow of Chernobyl 
HL2
HL2:ep1
Unreal tournament 2003


----------



## i.Angel (Apr 25, 2007)

For now:

Mostly WoW (about 85% of my playing time)
CS:S
DoD
BF: 2142


----------



## Archangel (Apr 25, 2007)

4NGU$ said:


> what game is that ???? looks good



Silent Hunter 4


----------



## Cromewell (Apr 25, 2007)

At least you got it when they patched it so that it doesn't upscale resolution. SH4 used to only increase resolution on the UI dials, all the ingame graphics were stretched from 1024x768 to the resolution you picked and antialiasing could not be forced to fix the huge jaggies.

I find I'm playing Rainbow Six Vegas the most right now, it's just so much fun playing with 3 friends on a high density terrorist hunt. I'll always like Silent Hunter but the release/initial patch really ruined it. There was pretty much no beta testing because it was rushed to market and it showed. Pressing the A key (for maintain depth) caused the game to crash until the most recent patch. The graphics are just crazy though, I love the water effect.


----------



## nffc10 (Apr 25, 2007)

My games are:

BF2142
BF2
BF1942 and RTR, Secret Weapons
Warrock
Civ4 and Warlords
Fifa 07
Cricket 07
America's Army
Star Wars Empire at War.

Don't ask me how i juggle them all!


----------



## Grotzyy (Apr 25, 2007)

BF2, BF2142, FEAR and i just quit WoW (woot)


----------



## Styrak (Apr 25, 2007)

Archangel said:


> ya, I blew some stuff up already



OOOOOH, pretty.  How well does it run?


----------



## Cromewell (Apr 25, 2007)

They fixed the polygon of death in the 1.2 patch so it runs pretty good now. The graphics settings got a few more customizations in the patch as well so it's easier for you to tune it to run faster on your machine now.


----------



## HumanMage (Apr 26, 2007)

Grotzyy said:


> BF2, BF2142, FEAR and i just quit WoW (woot)



Your not the only onne who just quit WoW. After almost 3 years at the helm of my trio of gnomes...I can honestly say I'm almost out of the woods WoW wise. I haven't played in 4 weeks thanks to football, workouts, school, womens, and my friend Age of Empires III 

HOORAY for defeating the beast!!!


----------



## toddl1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Gears of War and Oblivion at the Moment.

I am really hanging out for GTAIV and Halo 3!!


----------



## gabbaii (Apr 29, 2007)

currently playing command and conquer 3 tiberium wars. before that i played xmen ultimate alliance.


----------



## WestC07 (May 1, 2007)

CS:S for about a month now.


----------



## hells3000 (May 1, 2007)

Runescape 0_o


----------



## spitviper (May 1, 2007)

i play 
warrock
halo2
and im about to start
world of war craft 
star wars galexies


----------



## Ben (May 1, 2007)

AOE I and II
Caesar III(One of the best RTS's of all time!)
The Sims 2(I think it's fun, ok?)
Battle For Middle-Earth 2 RotWK
Tribes 2
RCT 1, 2, and 3(I think those are fun too)
Halo 2
Crackdown
Rainbow Six: Vegas
Fear
And some others I don't remember atm.


----------



## DCIScouts (May 1, 2007)

Currently tearing up Civ 4: Warlords

Also playing C&C 3, and BFME 2: Rise of the Witch-King


----------

